# The wait is over for us! Sugar had her baby!! :)



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

I had been getting up every hour, checking on her from window. I honestly don't see how we missed it because mom was checking her in between my checks....I had got up and checked her and she was standing in the corner, I couldn't see her so I went to the bathroom and looked out the window again and she was standing there in sight. I went back to sleep, mom had checked her a half hour later and nothing, she was standing over by her feeder. I get up and check her again (half asleep still) and I am trying to figure out what the heck I am looking at; mom was still in bed and I was like OMG She had her baby!!!!!! *Runs (Literally) through the house and to the barn.* (I don't run for anything so ya know something's going on when I am running. lol )

Anywho, mom and baby seem to be doing fine. *HE* was already standing up when I got down there. I went ahead and started drying him off some more, cleaned up her mess from foaling. She's already munching on hay. Looks like it was an good delivery for her.




Thank goodness.


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MyGoldenSunny (May 10, 2013)

Congrats!!! He is soooo cute!!! Glad everything when good!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

Huge crongratulations to you...Im so happy for you..and what a handsome little fella. I got up and scrolled down to your old post and said ..oh no baby yet...but as I scrolled up BINGO. !! Love him hiding between Moms legs. Checking every 1/2 hr and she still managed to pop him out w/out you seeing...wouldnt it be nice if it was always this easy.

PLease just keep an eye on him w/shavings...not sure if those are the Fine shavings from TS...they look so pretty fluffy and clean but he may try to nibble, eat and they must get in his eyes. I hate straw ( but people recommend it ) and dont even have any down for my little one but had hubby get some Large flake shavings and they dont seem bad at all as far as dust. O.K. sorry for rambling you go enjoy your little one between classes hes just the cutest!!! Great Job!!


----------



## little lady (May 10, 2013)

Awwwww he is too darn cute! Congrats!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

Oh I forgot "The Wait Is Over"...maybe the hard and scarey part is over...but now you will have lots of little milestones that will also make you wait...so your wait will never be over...his little voice, its the next thing that fun to wait for!!! Just enjoy your wait!!


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

I already heard him talking to his mom. lol


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2013)

Congrats! Love the pics of him standing between mom's back legs.


----------



## Evelynk2000 (May 10, 2013)

He's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

More pictures!
















And I just HAVE to hold him since he's soooooo little. I held his momma when she was a baby. lol I just can't resist the urge when they are babies, to hold them....it won't be long and he'll be too heavy. lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

Your smile says it all!!! I envy you having held Momma too.... how neat is that!! God Bless you all!!


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

My cousin use to own her so I got to see her and hold her and play with her when she was a baby. lol Her momma didn't like me holding her but meh she got over it. I was going to hold her one way or another. They don't stay little long enough! They just don't! I also know Sugar's sire and he looks like her sire. I am hoping he has his sire's size though. His sire is shorter then Sugar.


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 10, 2013)

Yay!!! Congrats on your little boy. He looks so much like mama, I bet he will be a rich color just like her!


----------



## ratzo155 (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations!!! He is so cute!! So glad your wait is over and all went well!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 10, 2013)

Ohhhh, he's adorable!! So glad all went well! Sneaky mare!! Congratulations!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 10, 2013)

congrats on your handsome little guy. sneaky mares ...somehow they can manage to find a way to have you miss them


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2013)

MANY CONGRATULATIONS!! And well done Sugar!!





What a gorgeous little boy - I love his colour too. So glad all went well for him and for Sugar, but you can now see why we say checking every 10 to 15 minutes (and to actually go out to observe behaviour) is the very minimum if you must rely on checks, although the safest way is simply to be right there with them all the time coz these girls can not only be very sneaky, but also foal at great speed!! LOL!!

Dont forget to unbraid Sugar's tail as soon as possible - left braided creates a danger to the foal, and make sure you give Sugar lots of small mushy feeds over the next few days to help restore her digestive system.

And please keep the pictures coming - they make such a beautiful pair together.


----------



## countrymini (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations on this little man. Lovely little boy


----------



## crisco41 (May 10, 2013)

oh lovely! Look at those legs. congrads!


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

You said everything I would say, Anna!! Just perfect!

It goes to show that 30 minute checks are too far apart if something were to go wrong -- which is why we "nag" so at everyone. Since a baby only has 6 minutes before they're gone, sometimes even the 15 minute checks can be too long in between.

But we're SO HAPPY you have such a handsome little fella!!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## spindleberry (May 10, 2013)

OK So I done a lot wrong; pretty much feel like I done everything wrong.

I don't have the right bedding.

I left the tail braided to long.

I didn't stay up with her around the clock.

I didn't check on her enough nor did I "watch" her behavior.

I wasn't feeding her enough.

Apparently I did do something right because the mare is alive the baby is alive both are thriving and the vet said they were both doing great when he was out here today to see them.

Thanks for the congrats and compliments on the baby.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Who said you did a lot wrong! You've done very well. You must understand, that we're here to help, and when baby arrives, many thoughts fly out the window. So, we like to remind people about unbraiding tails, etc. And we are all happy for you that baby made it safely to the ground. Much better than having it any other way! No, you didn't stay with her around the clock - but we always try to make sure everything turns out right for everyone here, and we're very happy it did. No one is upset with you, we just wanted to help you all we could -- and we're very pleased with the pretty little one!

Take a deep breath and enjoy that precious baby. We're very glad to hear that all is well and mom and baby doing fine. That's a great report from the vet!!

Hope you share more pictures with us so we can watch this pretty little one grow!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 10, 2013)

I am so sorry if I upset you in any way...Im new at this too and I should learn to perhaps word thing differently...in no way was I trying to criticize you. Im sorry if it sounded like I was. Your baby is darling and Mom looks pretty darn good herself!! Enjoy your little one!!...and be better than me with pictures!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 10, 2013)

Hey, you're not alone! I made the same mistakes. Luckily everything (so far) has turned out well for my mare and baby. I braided my mare's tail ALL the time. I even wrapped it due to all the false alarms quite a bit too. I didn't think Sadie was having the baby the night she did, so the tail wasn't even braided and I NEVER had the time to even wrap it when baby started to come!

I even had shavings until I learned about how it sticks to everything. Heck, I've even had some straw that was too fine, but there was nothing I could do about it except find a different store to buy it until I finally found a decent bale. Turned out that was 2 days before she delivered. Any earlier and it would have been as fine as shavings...

I never stayed up with my mare. With so many false alarms, I went between not caring what happened to being way overprotective of her to wanting to GIVE her away!

I checked her ALL the time, but she was literally a yo-yo, so her "signs" didn't help me at all. When she waxed 3 hrs prior to labor, I honestly thought she was going to be a week a way and didn't trust it at ALL.

I was advised to up grain content and put Sadie on Alfalfa. She's doing SO amazing well as is her baby that I haven't. I'm scared to change her diet, even though she may benefit from them.

Lastly, I had barbless wire all around my mare's pen until AFTER baby was born! It was finished at 9 pm on a day they should have been able to be turned out. If no one had mentioned fencing on here, I would have been in a bad situation when payday was gone, the money was gone, and baby was on the other side of the fence. Baby could have come and gone in and out of the fence as she pleased. I never even thought of it.

So, if you feel like you did everything wrong, what you have done has worked for you. There have been enough foals lost on this forum. I have personally had a foal that never took a breath. It wasn't a mini, but I learned a great deal from it. I have mourned his loss the last nine years. It wasn't until Sadie's baby stood for the first time Sunday night that that wound finally found closure. Yes, a person can over-worry, but for the person that ends up needing that info, it's priceless. Like all the info on dystocia that I read this pregnancy. It saved my filly's life.

We're not out to frustrate anyone, we're just over-concerned aunties that REALLY hope for the best for each other. To prove a point, I cried when I read Cheerio lost her filly. I cried when Sugar's baby stood for the first time. We get attached to each other's mares on here. We can't help it.


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2013)

Please understand that we are only trying to do our best to get these little ones safely on the ground and the only way we can do it is by posting on the threads where there has been a safe straightforward delivery in the hope that others will read our 'warnings' as they join in to offer their congratulations. We cannot post 'negative' things on threads where sadly a foal has been lost - how unkind would that be?

So please dont think that we are blaming you in anyway, we are just, as I said, using the successful foaling threads to 'impress' our warnings on others waiting for their mares to foal.

Again many congratulations on your new baby, so thankful it all went well for you. And dont forget to post plenty of pictures - we love to see these little ones growing up.


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 11, 2013)

Just checking in to see if your still on the filly cloud..hope Sugar and baby are doing well and you guys are enjoying the fun bonding time together! Stay in touch and enjoy your new filly


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

Can't wait to see more pictures!!


----------



## Jade10 (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations!!! OMG hes soooo little and just too adorable


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 13, 2013)

Pictures?


----------

